# Erfahrung/Test  Grundig 65 VLO 9795 SP OLED TV



## Blackout27 (7. Juli 2018)

Hallo liebe Community,

da es für Grundig OLED TV Geräte sogut wie keine Tests oder Erfahrungen im Netz zu finden sind, hier mein Erfahrungsbericht vom Gerät  

*Mein persönliches Fazit zum Grundig 65 VLO 9795 SP*

*Positiv* überzeugen konnte das tolle Bild und die Spieleigenschaften (Input Lag). Es ist ein LG 2017er OLED Panel verbaut (wie zum Beispiel auch im LG B/C7 oder Sony A1 2017). Im Werkszustand war das Bild für ein OLED TV okay wenn auch etwas blass, konnte aber mit optimierten Bildeinstellungen richtig überzeugen. HDR10 wird vom Gerät unterstützt. Ebenfalls gelungen ist die Ersteinrichtung und die Sendersuche. Die Verarbeitung ist gut bis sehr gut. Trotz niedrigen Preis wirkt der TV hochwertig. Die beiden mitgelieferten Fernbedienungen reagieren meist zuverlässig, wirken aber billig.  Der Grundig TV bietet 4x HDMI 2.0a Anschlüsse (alle UHD, HDR und 60Hz fähig) sowie 3 USB Buchsen (2x USB 3.0, 1x USB 2.0). Die eingebauten Boxen klingen im Vergleich zu anderen TV Geräten kräftig und klar, eine separate Anlage/Soundbar kann der TV aber nicht ersetzen.

*Negativ* ist die App Unterstützung. Für Filme/Serien Liebhaber gibt es lediglich Maxdome. Beliebte Apps wie Amazon Prime oder Netflix werden nicht angeboten. HDR wird in der YouTube App leider nicht unterstützt! HDR wirkt im Vergleich zu anderen OLED Geräten dunkler und besitzt im Werkszustand einen leichten Gelbstich.
Der HDR Modus kann nicht separat im TV Menü aktiviert bzw. deaktiviert werden. Desweiteren ist die Umschaltzeit von HDR  je nach Anwendung (Start Film/Spiel) etwas zu lang (2-5 Sekunden) sofern man kein HDMI Hochleistungskabel verwendet. Der Arc Anschluss für externe Soundgeräte ist nicht immer synchron (es gibt keine Einstellungsoptionen zur Behebung).


Wirklich überzeugen konnte mich der TV im Auslieferungszustand nur bedingt. Ich musste viel Zeit und Nerven in die TV Einstellungen investieren. Es gab auch immer ein paar Hürden zu überwinden (zum Beispiel HDR oder ARC richtig einstellen). 
Ist der TV optimal eingestellt, überzeugt dieser aber auch in vielen  Bereichen. Das Bild in SDR Format (ohne HDR) ist dank LG OLED Panel wunderschön und die Größe von 65 Zoll ist einfach beeindruckend und besser als im Kino. Konsolenspiele wie Horizon Zero Dawn, God of War oder Red Dead Redemption 2 sehen großartig  aus. Schlieren, Bildruckler oder ein hoher Input Lag sind nicht vorhanden. Es macht einfach nur Spaß darauf zu spielen! 
Der HDR Modus ist jedoch nicht ganz so überzeugend und kann mit anderen Geräten in der Oberklasse nicht ganz mithalten.
Für 1000 bis 1300€ erhält man einen "aktuellen" 65 Zoll (!!!) OLED TV welcher sich vom Bild und Klang nicht vor LG oder Sony verstecken muss. Abstriche gibt es ganz klar bei HDR Wiedergabe und den Formaten da lediglich HDR10 unterstützt wird. Neue Grundig OLED Modelle (Release Ende 2018) beherrschen zusätzlich Dolby Vision. Ebenfalls schlechter als bei der Konkurrenz ist die App Unterstützung. Alternativ kann ich ein externes Gerät empfehlen was die gewünschten Apps wie Prime Video oder Sky Q unterstützen. Ich habe mir zusätzlich einen Apple TV 4K gekauft und verwende den TV darüber als Smart TV. Amazon, Netflix oder Sky Inhalte sehen in SDR sehr gut aus, in HDR befriedigend. 
Der Grundig TV ist also nicht für jeden geeignet da er einige Schwächen besitzt die man entweder per Hand löst oder per Zusatzgeräte beheben kann.
Zusätzlicher Tipp: 

Wer ein iPhone/iPad besitzt kann die Fernbedienungs-App "Grundingee" verwenden welche ausgezeichnet funktioniert (Free bzw. 3,50€ ohne Werbung). Ich persönlich steuere den TV ausschließlich mit dem iPhone/der Apple Watch und den beiden Apps "Grundingee" und "Apple TV Remote".  So lässt sich der TV auch im ausgeschalteten Zustand per App starten, navigieren und natürlich wieder ausschalten.


Hier die finalen TV Einstellungen welche ich verwende (UPDATE 04.01.2019):


Bildformat: Vollbild
Bildmodus: Natürlich 
OLED Lichtmodus: Benutzer
OLED Licht: 100
Helligkeit: 52
Kontrast: 90
Farbe: 55
Farbtemperatur: Normal 
Brilliante Farben: Niedrig
Gamme: 1.8
Dynamischer Kontrast: Aus
Perfekt Clear: Aus
Microdimming: Aus
Filmmodus: Aus
MEMC: Aus (Spiele) / Niedrig (SD/HD Sender)
HDR:  Referenz 
Schärfe: 40 (Spiele) / 30 (Filme)
Rauschreduktion: Aus / Niedrig (SD/HD Sender)
Blockartefaktenreduktion: Aus / Niedrig (SD/HD Sender)

PS4 Pro: automatisch perfekt eingestellt
Xbox One X: PC RGB (Konsole Einstellung) damit der Graustich verschwindet 
Apple TV 4K: HDR an, 4K SDR, RGB (niedrig), Dynamikberiech & Bildrate anpassen an

Liebe Grüße

*UPDATE:*

Bin mittlerweile zum Sony AF8 gewechselt da ich den Grundig durch einen Defekt zurück gegeben habe. 
Weiterhin bleibt meine Meinung zur Bildqualität in SDR bestehen da sich beide Geräte kaum etwas nehmen. Der HDR Modus vom Sony AF8 ist aber im direkten Vergleich deutlich schöner und leuchtstärker als beim Grundig.


----------



## NatokWa (7. Juli 2018)

Warum schaltest du fast alles aus das die Bildquali beim hochrechnen von niedriger aufgelösten Material verbessert ? Selbst die Punkte welche das Bild ansich Kontrastreicher machen hast du ALLE aus ... Du solltest da wirklich mal mir SD-Material im Hintergrund optimierung betreiben ...

Allerdings hast du eh ein Problem völlig vergessen . JA OLED haben ein super Bild .... leider weiterhin nicht LANGE . Poste mal wie das Bild in 2 Jahren ist ... bei nahezu allen getesteten OLED verblassen die Farben mit der Zeit , meist schon nach dem ersten Jahr merkbar .. würde mir sowas NIE zulegen , erst recht weil man dafür auch noch mehr hinlegt .


----------



## robbe (7. Juli 2018)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Warum schaltest du fast alles aus das die Bildquali beim hochrechnen von niedriger aufgelösten Material verbessert ? Selbst die Punkte welche das Bild ansich Kontrastreicher machen hast du ALLE aus ... Du solltest da wirklich mal mir SD-Material im Hintergrund optimierung betreiben ...
> 
> Allerdings hast du eh ein Problem völlig vergessen . JA OLED haben ein super Bild .... leider weiterhin nicht LANGE . Poste mal wie das Bild in 2 Jahren ist ... bei nahezu allen getesteten OLED verblassen die Farben mit der Zeit , meist schon nach dem ersten Jahr merkbar .. würde mir sowas NIE zulegen , erst recht weil man dafür auch noch mehr hinlegt .



Also ich sehe zwischem meinem 9 Monate alten OLED welcher im Schnitt 1h/Tag in Betrieb ist und dem selbem Geräte, welches seit 1,5 Jahren 10h/Tag im Elektromarkt im Demomodus läuft, keine qualitativen Unterschiede.
Was die Leute immer kramphaft versuchen, die vermeintlichen Nachteile von OLED als absolutes No Go für einen Kauf anzuführen....


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Juli 2018)

robbe schrieb:


> Was die Leute immer kramphaft versuchen, die vermeintlichen Nachteile von OLED als absolutes No Go für einen Kauf anzuführen....


No Go ist es nicht, aber warte mal drei Jahre.
So lange steht nämlich kein TV im Markt.


----------



## warawarawiiu (7. Juli 2018)

robbe schrieb:


> Also ich sehe zwischem meinem 9 Monate alten OLED welcher im Schnitt 1h/Tag in Betrieb ist und dem selbem Geräte, welches seit 1,5 Jahren 10h/Tag im Elektromarkt im Demomodus läuft, keine qualitativen Unterschiede.
> Was die Leute immer kramphaft versuchen, die vermeintlichen Nachteile von OLED als absolutes No Go für einen Kauf anzuführen....



Dito. 
Ja, theoretisch verblasst das Display.... Aber selbst wenn ich mir heut mein alte s3 mit amoled Display ansehe dass wohl weit mehr Stunden ein Bild angezeigt hat als es jeder TV bei mir in 10 Jahren Dauer utzung tun wird, dann hat das auch noch immer ein super Bild mit tollen Farben. 

OLED ist ausgereift und funktioniert klasse.... Bei einem wundervollem Bild! 

Mir doch egal wenn in 8 Jahren das Bild im messbaren (nicht sichtbaren) Bereich weniger farblich strahlt... Da kauft man eh den naechsten mit 8k OLED 80 Zoll


----------



## robbe (7. Juli 2018)

Bis der TV eines Normal Users Laufzeiten erreicht, bei denen die Bildquali spürbar abnimmt, hat das Teil eh nur noch Schrottwert, bzw hat man sich bis dahin schon längst nen neuen zugelegt.


----------



## Blackout27 (7. Juli 2018)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Warum schaltest du fast alles aus das die Bildquali beim hochrechnen von niedriger aufgelösten Material verbessert ? Selbst die Punkte welche das Bild ansich Kontrastreicher machen hast du ALLE aus ... Du solltest da wirklich mal mir SD-Material im Hintergrund optimierung betreiben ...
> 
> Allerdings hast du eh ein Problem völlig vergessen . JA OLED haben ein super Bild .... leider weiterhin nicht LANGE . Poste mal wie das Bild in 2 Jahren ist ... bei nahezu allen getesteten OLED verblassen die Farben mit der Zeit , meist schon nach dem ersten Jahr merkbar .. würde mir sowas NIE zulegen , erst recht weil man dafür auch noch mehr hinlegt .



Ich kann bisher noch nichts negatives zur OLED Technik sagen (2 Jahren). Das Bild von einem sehr guten Freund (LG B6) sieht auch heute noch aus wie am Kauftag. Die ganzen Bildverbesserungen habe ich deaktiviert da ich kaum SD Matieral verwende sondern hauptsächlich mit dem Gerät spiele oder Filme schaue. Die meisten Einstellungen verbessern das Bild auch nicht. Lediglich MEMC kann ich je nach Filmqualität empfehlen.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Mir doch egal wenn in 8 Jahren das Bild im messbaren (nicht sichtbaren) Bereich weniger farblich strahlt... Da kauft man eh den naechsten mit 8k OLED 80 Zoll



In 5-8 Jahren möchte ich hier ein großen mLED TV stehen haben


----------



## robbe (7. Juli 2018)

thehate91 schrieb:


> *Negativ* ist die App Unterstützung. Für Film/Serien Liebhaber gibt es lediglich Maxdome. Beliebte Apps wie Amazon Prime oder Netflix werden nicht angeboten. HDR wird in der YouTube App leider nicht unterstützt! Fairerweise muss dabei betont werden das auch bei anderen Herstellern wie Philipps oder Sony kein HDR in der YouTube App möglich ist.
> HDR kann nicht seperat im TV Menü aktiviert bzw. deaktiviert werdn. Desweiteren ist die Umschaltzeit von HDR  je nach Anwendung (Start Film/Spiel) etwas zu lang (2-5 Sekunden). Mich persönlich stört es nicht und kann evtl. auch mit dem externen Geräten zusammen hängen (Konsole und co.).



So günstig ein TV auch sein mag, aber das ist richtig traurig. Absolut unverständlich, wie man bei einem Vorzeigemodell, und das sind OLEDs nunmal, nichtmal die gängigsten Apps unterstützen kann.
Ich stand damals vor der Wahl, LG oder Sony, also WebOS oder Android. Mein Kumpel hat mir zum Sony geraten, da Android ja offen ist und die App Auswahl dementprechend groß ist. Im nachhinein bin ich absolut froh drüber, mich für den LG entschieden zu haben. Hab mit Android TVs hin und wieder mal zu tun und finds sowohl vom Bedienkomfort, als auch von der Performance her absolut grausig. Bei einem TV hat das System aufgrund der langen Zeit die der TV schon im Standby war, sogar so dermaßen rumgespackt, das nur ein Hard Reset half. 
Bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten, die ich von meinen früheren Samsung TVs vermisse, ist das WebOS vom LG nahezu perfekt, besonders in verbindung mit der Magic Remote.


----------



## Blackout27 (7. Juli 2018)

robbe schrieb:


> So günstig ein TV auch sein mag, aber das ist richtig traurig. Absolut unverständlich, wie man bei einem Vorzeigemodell, und das sind OLEDs nunmal, nichtmal die gängigsten Apps unterstützen kann.
> Ich stand damals vor der Wahl, LG oder Sony, also WebOS oder Android. Mein Kumpel hat mir zum Sony geraten, da Android ja offen ist und die App Auswahl dementprechend groß ist. Im nachhinein bin ich absolut froh drüber, mich für den LG entschieden zu haben. Hab mit Android TVs hin und wieder mal zu tun und finds sowohl vom Bedienkomfort, als auch von der Performance her absolut grausig. Bei einem TV hat das System aufgrund der langen Zeit die der TV schon im Standby war, sogar so dermaßen rumgespackt, das nur ein Hard Reset half.
> Bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten, die ich von meinen früheren Samsung TVs vermisse, ist das WebOS vom LG nahezu perfekt, besonders in verbindung mit der Magic Remote.



Ich stimme dir bei der App Auswahl voll und ganz zu! Heutzutage sollten die gängigen Apps bei allen Smart TV Modellen ordentlich und vollständig laufen. Nach meiner ganzen Recherche kann ich da eigentlich nur LG und Samsung empfehlen da dort die Apps wie Amazon Prime, Youtube oder Netflix mit dem vollen Funktionsumfang bereit stehen. 
Durch meinem Amazon Fire TV stört mich die App Auswahl von Grundig nicht aber es ist klar ein Nachteil bei der Firma.


----------



## Blackout27 (23. Juli 2018)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen bzgl. TV als Monitor zu verwenden? 

Habe per HDMI 2.0a/b Kabel den TV mit meinem PC verbunden. Jedoch zeigt mir Windows lediglich eine 8 Bit Unterstützung und SDR an??? Eigentlich müsste dort 10 Bit und HDR stehen... 
Auf der Playstation 4 Pro und bei der Xbox One X wurde der TV jedoch sofort richtig erkannt. Benötige ich dafür ein bestimmtes Windows Update was man seperat laden muss? 

Grüße

Edit:

Problem gelöst. HDR funktioniert jetzt auch am PC. Dabei kann man auch YouTube in 4K mit HDR nutzen


----------



## Blackout27 (5. November 2018)

Bildeinstellungen wurden in den letzten Wochen nochmal angepasst und ausgiebig getestet. Bin begeistert was man aus dem Panel herausholen konnte!


----------



## P2063 (5. November 2018)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Fairerweise muss dabei betont werden, das auch bei anderen Herstellern wie Philipps oder Sony kein HDR in der YouTube App unterstützt wird.



Das ist zumindest für Sony nicht ganz korrekt. HDR Videos von YT werden wiedergegeben, er übernimmt lediglich die Einstellung für den Farbraum nicht automatisch. Wenn man den manuell in den Bildeinstellungen auf BT.2020 setzt hat man HDR. ("techniker ist informiert")

alternativ kann man zur Wiedergabe auch die Smart YouTube TV App verwenden oder steckt einen Chromecast Ultra dran.


----------



## Blackout27 (4. Januar 2019)

Bildeinstellungen sind nun final


----------

